# FIFA 10



## revol68 (Sep 10, 2009)

So just got the demo, pretty good, the ball physics are better, it doesn't feel so stuck to the players or scripted, more goal mouth scrambles and it plays slower and more realistic, much more reliance on passing than simply giving it to fast forwards.

The only bad point I've seen is that the replays have this shitty 'motion blur' effect on them, it just looks crap and jerky.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> So just got the demo, pretty good, the ball physics are better, it doesn't feel so stuck to the players or scripted, more goal mouth scrambles and it plays slower and more realistic, much more reliance on passing than simply giving it to fast forwards.
> 
> The only bad point I've seen is that the replays have this shitty 'motion blur' effect on them, it just looks crap and jerky.



I'm so looking forward to this.
Is demo on download for XBox 360 ?
(Shuffles off to check.)


----------



## revol68 (Sep 10, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm so looking forward to this.
> Is demo on download for XBox 360 ?
> (Shuffles off to check.)



yeah it's on xbox live.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yeah it's on xbox live.



Just tried to download it but keep getting "Upgrade to Gold" offer and can't skip past it.
Had trouble recently with billing issue.
I guess that means if i have "Silver" i can't download.
(Still very new to Xbox.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 10, 2009)

Right,this thread made me sort out billing.
Back on Gold. 
Downloading now.

(It can be difficult to judge much from a demo.FIFA 09 demo did however demonstrated an improvement on FIFA 08.)

Looking forward to trying this.Thanks.
Will post opinion in due course.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> So just got the demo, pretty good, the ball physics are better, it doesn't feel so stuck to the players or scripted, more goal mouth scrambles and it plays slower and more realistic, much more reliance on passing than simply giving it to fast forwards.
> 
> The only bad point I've seen is that the replays have this shitty 'motion blur' effect on them, it just looks crap and jerky.



Wow.I plays like a dream.
Much more realistic.
Agree with you regarding the "ball physics.".Particularily when running at pace.
Build up is slower and that adds to realism.
Also,the AI of my team and the opposition seems so much better.
Felt as if i was in a real match 

Didn't notice any problems regarding the replays.

(Played as Barcelona against Chelsea.World Class level setting.
Result 0-0,lost on penalties )

Going to give it another go.Love it.

(Also there was commentary on this demo and it was missing for me on the FIFA 09 demo.)


----------



## kained&able (Sep 10, 2009)

I really really hope PES sorts itself back out.

I can't own two versions of fifa that would be wrong.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Sep 10, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I really really hope PES sorts itself back out.
> 
> I can't own two versions of fifa that would be wrong.
> 
> ...



No chance, this FIFA plays significantly different to 09 to justify itself, PES will be shit as usual.


----------



## Silva (Sep 11, 2009)

Jesus, the PC Demo is over 2GB. Next week I'll try FIFA 09, and see if it's worthy.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 11, 2009)

Silva said:


> Jesus, the PC Demo is over 2GB. Next week I'll try FIFA 09, and see if it's worthy.



From what i remember,i'm pissed and only downloaded this afternoon on XBox360,it was about 0.9 gig.

It's really good though ! Much more realistic.

Are you a PES fan ?


----------



## Silva (Sep 11, 2009)

The best recent-ish footy game I've played is PES 6, but I don't have much experience with the recent FIFA games other than kicking around whenever we have a X360 or a PS3 for sale. 

What I've meant by "worthy" is simply checking if the game isn't another sodding souped up PS2 port with awful gameplay. EA whines yearly about poor PC sales and high piracy, but it's been ages since the PC version was technically superior or even comparable to the best console version. This was the same with all their franchises, and at this point, I think FIFA is the only still ported. There's also the chance it's based on the new versions, but lacks scalability options and runs like crap in this laptop


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 11, 2009)

Silva said:


> *The best recent-ish footy game I've played is PES 6,* but I don't have much experience with the recent FIFA games other than kicking around whenever we have a X360 or a PS3 for sale.
> 
> What I've meant by "worthy" is simply checking if the game isn't another sodding souped up PS2 port with awful gameplay. EA whines yearly about poor PC sales and high piracy, but it's been ages since the PC version was technically superior or even comparable to the best console version. This was the same with all their franchises, and at this point, I think FIFA is the only still ported. There's also the chance it's based on the new versions, but it's a version without any scalability options and runs like crap in this laptop



Are you joking ?
That was one of the most unplayable games,on PS2,i have ever experienced.
Try a download of FIFA 10, i did after reading this thread it made me get out of bed and sort out the billing issue with Microsoft.Which i should have done anyway,but,it's really playable,
i mean really playable


----------



## Silva (Sep 11, 2009)

It was the PC version, mind. After having pretty much one of all football game series to the PSOne, I've decided to avoid all for the PS2  

l'll first check FIFA09 in terms of performance. If it plays well in here, I'll try this years' demo.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Final (Sep 19, 2009)

this one made me chuckle - well, the bad feeling in the comments even more so.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 19, 2009)

fucker wouldn't d/l today, corrupt data or summit. will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 19, 2009)

Final said:


> this one made me chuckle - well, the bad feeling in the comments even more so.



Reminds me of this one.

(I fell for it )

But i am not interested in cheats now.
At about 34% and just living in Liberty City for the sheer fun.
(Not because i am stuck on all missions.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucker wouldn't d/l today, corrupt data or summit. will try again tomorrow.



It's worth it.

(Really playable.....just seems much more realistic...esp in build up.)

Cannot wait for it.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 2, 2009)

Got it today.
Love it.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah it's great, a bigger step up from 09 than I expected and for £25 quid from Tesco's it's a bargain.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 2, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Yeah it's great, a bigger step up from 09 than I expected *and for £25 quid from Tesco's it's a bargain.*



Yup.
Bit cross i paid £39 for it at Argos but got free "Charging Station" for controllers so not going to grumble too much.

Though '09 was good but as Revol says this is a big improvement.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 28, 2012)

I just got this from GAME... for 99p!! 

Considering I won't have any idea whether the away kit designs are wrong or which team anyone plays for, I'd call that a result!


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2012)

Games like FIFA are great value once they're a year old.  I've still got 10 and sold 11 for about £20.  10 would have got about £5 at the time.

99p


----------

